# Downspout drain options



## eric_s (Jul 14, 2021)

I want to bury a pipe to drain the water away from a downspout. I have two options, but I'm not sure which option is better.

Option A - dump the water into the jumpers. I probably place some big river rocks at the end of the pipe to slow down the water.

Option B - use a pop-up in the middle of the lawn and let the water run off the slope.



What do you guys think? Appreciate your ideas!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm partial to pop-ups, but if you have a good place to let it dump freely without risk of erosion I can see the case for that too.


----------



## eric_s (Jul 14, 2021)

I will go with the pop-up option. Thank you @Ware!!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

A dry river bed would be dope:

https://tinyurl.com/5zdcue4z

I'm considering that for my own, minus the drama involved with mowing around it.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

A dry creek would be awesome in the front yard and for that matter, you could make it into a constant running creek with a circulating pump. Whatever you choose, with that amount of slope, you'll need to fight runoff. So a pop-up, which I have four in my yard, might need to be placed at the street level.


----------



## eric_s (Jul 14, 2021)

SCGrassMan said:


> A dry river bed would be dope:
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/5zdcue4z
> 
> I'm considering that for my own, minus the drama involved with mowing around it.


I have lots of roots under the tree. I might run into issues with digging. But I will consider the dry river bed for my backyard. Thanks!!


----------



## eric_s (Jul 14, 2021)

Old Hickory said:


> A dry creek would be awesome in the front yard and for that matter, you could make it into a constant running creek with a circulating pump. Whatever you choose, with that amount of slope, you'll need to fight runoff. So a pop-up, which I have four in my yard, might need to be placed at the street level.


@Old Hickory did you mean the water will run very fast because of the amount of slope of option B?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

eric_s said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > A dry river bed would be dope:
> ...


Run a Sawzall with a 12" rough cut blade through there. More than likely it's got plenty to spare


----------



## eric_s (Jul 14, 2021)

Actually, I'm considering buying a cordless one. This might be a very good reason


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Not to highjack this thread but a few weeks back I noticed a soft and consistently wet/soggy spot in my yard. Today was the first day after receiving almost 11" of rain in a few days there is a swamp there.

I initially thought it was maybe a lost valve box just leaking, dug it up and saw the drain line likely from the gutter downspouts. Has a lot of large and small rocks around it, I'm assuming for draininage. I'm not sure why ut started showing up over the last few weeks(before even I sprayed gly, maybe just the insane amount of rain.

So my question is what do I do here, add rocks, cover with soil and let be after cleaning the drain maybe or instal a popup here and be done with. I have the liberty of digging right now since I drop seed at the end of the week.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

How far is the street or ditch?


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

I vote path A.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> How far is the street or ditch?


My driveway is about 40ft from it.



JP900++ said:


> I vote path A.


I think it's so superficial that I just saw water pooled there over the last 24h. I dug about a foot underneath it, added pea gravel and installed a pop-up


----------



## kwo7736 (12 mo ago)

We went the option B route for a cleaner look - three downspouts at the front of the house tied into one buried 6" PVC that a goes around to the side yard popup.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

kwo7736 said:


> We went the option B route for a cleaner look - three downspouts at the front of the house tied into one buried 6" PVC that a goes around to the side yard popup.


Pics? Do it yourself or hire it out?
I need to bury some, so I've been researching.


----------

